# Goodbye



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Gamaur said:


>


Hey mate. Please tell me that this is just about leaving the forum right?


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Gamaur said:


>





SouthernTom said:


> Hey mate. Please tell me that this is just about leaving the forum right?


^ This. Please tell me this is only about retiring from the forums. You know you can always reach out to me if you need someone to talk to bro. I mean it.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

Farewell mate, whether it be this life or the next.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I hope he'll be ok when he leaves.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Just to let you know, he's ok guys


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

SouthernTom said:


> Just to let you know, he's ok guys


Oh man, thanks for letting us know. I've been checking this thread for updates.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

in case i don't see you good afternoon, good evening and good night


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Goodbye my friend. Hopefully it's upwards and onwards for you.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm glad to hear he's okay. It's always worrying when members make goodbye threads like this.

I wish you the best in life, OP!


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

loneranger said:


> I hope he'll be ok when he leaves.


I hope so too


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Pretty nice posts on this threads. They're some who have disappeared from this thread. I wonder how those people are doing.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

He seemed like a fun guy. Does anyone have a link to his youtube videos?

Edit: found his youtube and his facebook but his SAS vids are set to private:
https://www.youtube.com/user/garrymcnaney


----------

